# Calling all bloggers



## jambo (Nov 22, 2009)

I am thinking of starting up my own blog. I would be a complete novice at this sort of thing and would welcome the advice any seasoned blogger would give to a beginner.

It would be my own blogg rather than a church blog although that may follow at a future date.


----------



## Michael (Nov 22, 2009)

Wordpress is the way to go. It's great for a free blog but the options get even better if you have your own domain and integrate it (very simple to do). The interface on the back end is very user friendly and the widgets/features are as well.


----------



## calvinich (Nov 22, 2009)

I just want to second Michael Turner about Wordpress. Generally, it does not make sense to use anything else.


----------



## LeeJUk (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree with ^^
Wordpress all the way


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 22, 2009)

I third wordpress. I used to use blogspot but now I have about 7 wordpress blogs running.


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 22, 2009)

Personally I use Blogger. Is Wordpress better?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 22, 2009)

Switched from blogger to Wordpress about 18 months ago. Love wordpress. Though I do not blog near as much as I used to...


----------



## nwbingham (Nov 23, 2009)

WordPress is definitely the way to go for self-hosted blogs (ie. www.myowndomain.com) but can't comment on a free WordPress blog as I've not used it.

If you're keen to do some microblogging you could give Posterous a try; it's very easy to.


----------



## Bern (Nov 23, 2009)

I've just started a wordpress.com blog, and its easy to use. I'd like to self host, but don't have facilities for that. The only downside is the lack of customisation of the way it looks. I don't want to pay extra ust to be able to tweak CSS


----------



## TrueConvert (Nov 23, 2009)

I've used both Blogger and Wordpress for a time. Actually still have a connected blog on blogger. I truly prefer the ease and simplicity of Posterous though, as Nathan has mentioned. Especially if you have an iPhone (but even if you don't), this has been a great move for me..


----------



## jambo (Nov 23, 2009)

Many thanks for all your responses. Will try and get up and running as soon as.


----------

